# black sooty tips on tail pipe



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

My wifes eos has 4,000 mi, and ive noticed alot of black soot deposts around the tail pipes? It looks like im running a Poweerstroke" diesel, she is gettting30 MPg, seems ok , i wonder if its running a little rich? or is this normal? any one else seeing this on their cars? ive always thought a clean burning engine had a clean exhast pipe?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

if it was rich don't you think she would be getting LESS mpg not MORE?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

Where you buying gas? got alcohol? Using the recommended octane? Are there unusual additives in Minnesota for the extreme cold?


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:26 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Whatever the cause, I'd recommend cleaning it often. I failed to do that on my Jetta, and as I understand it the exhaust is acidic and can damage the chrome. Wipe often!


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (cityjohn)*

well ... hum ... take the car yourself for an highway ride for 100miles at 100-120mph... then your engine and pipes will be cleaned.
better, go to germany and drive full gas with 2.0T (permitted in germany) at 232km/h = 155mph ...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (bougy)*

no, there is no mix on the premium gas in the winter here, that is only on the diesel that they do the ''artic" mix in winter,, we do have ethenol here in Minn,10%i believe? it seems kinda rich but that mpg seems aboutnormal? oh i did talke it out today and blow the carbon outta it,, had it up to 120 a couple time,, then igot back and the brakes were a smoking? very hot, and it was the back ones at that, i always thought 60-70% brakin was done by front brakes? and they werent even hot? they were smokin , sticking hot, seems kinda strange?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

The brake thing is odd, especially since the 2.0T and 3.2 cars have larger brakes than the 2.0FSI and 1.6 engines.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_then igot back and the brakes were a smoking? very hot, 

I know this sounds pretty oblivious, but is the parking brake fully released? If not, that can cause the rear brakes to overheat. Not to "blame" the wives, but my wife drove around for a week in our Dodge Caravan with the parking brake partially on, not really noticiable around town, but the first trip on the highway... hot, smoking hot.
If the P brake is properly disengaged, it is possible the calipers are not releasing properly and this should be looked at ASAP by the dealer.
The soot could be caused by the engine laboring a bit if the rear brakes have been dragging, but, again, you would almost expect to see the fuel ecomomy suffer a bit as well.
Doesn't sound right all round, probably a good idea to get the dealership to check out both problems.








Kevin


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (just4fun)*

Take a picture and show us. We'll make some comparison. My EOS has 1450 miles on it and yes I did notice a little black sooty tips on tail pipe. I will take pictures and post it tomorrow. Okay?


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (darien)*

darien, iwashed it today , so ill have to wait till they blacken up some,ill check that p brake,, ill even throw a jack under it, and make sure they are free wheelin, thanks for the suggestions,they were stinking and smoking, its going in in couple wks for the 5 k check up


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

Is it possible to remove the tips for better cleaning? I'm having one hell of a time getting my brush up in there without it touching the body panels.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (aflaedge)*

Here are some pictures I took this morning, one is with camera flash, the other one is without. But the tip looks more black in person.


















_Modified by darien at 9:00 AM 11-24-2006_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

On some VWs (notably Passats) the rear brakes show wear dust faster than do the fronts. There is a rear brake bias used to help control dive during braking. On my Variant (wagon), the rears can get a tad warm when the fronts still feel cool.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (darien)*

Darien, this is normal in many European cars. I have never had a car with chrome or bright exhaust tips that did not show this type of buildup. The same thing happens with my Eos. Just wipe it off when you wash the car.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (ATLeos)*

darien, yours look like new chrome compared to mine,i trred to wipe some of the black off again today its already baked on there, looks like a " mack truck" it must be running very rich to do that? i did jack up the rear wheel and its fee wheelin, no problem i must been heavier on the brake pedal than i thought? Im not really concered,because of having a warrenty. theyll check it out,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

Hi Doug:
I get a similar looking black dirt building up on the chrome tailpipes of my Phaeton, which has a gasoline engine. There is no ethanol in the fuel where I live.
I think part of the dirt comes from the engine, and part of it is just road dirt that splashes up when the road is wet and dries out quickly on the warm exhaust tip. After looking at the photos posted above, I would say don't worry about that dirt on the tailpipe - it looks pretty normal.
Michael
*W12 Engine Exhaust*


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

I get the same carbon build-up on my GTI, I just wipe it down once a week.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (ATLeos)*

The problem is I tried wiping it off, it is still there. Glad it's normal though. Thanks.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_ the other one is without. But the tip looks more black in person.


Now that I see the pictures this looks pretty normal, since the markings are only on the bottoms this is most likely just normal exhaust "grime" being carried out of the pipe by condensation.








Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 5:54 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

This question has come up on other forums. You don't get a gray coating like you did several years ago with leaded gas and highway driving. The black soot is normal now days. It won't change from city to highway driving.Haven't seen an explanation any where. I just completed an 851 mile, mostly interstate, trip and mine is black.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_The problem is I tried wiping it off, it is still there. Glad it's normal though. Thanks.









Try rubbing gently with a little chrome polish, that should buff it off.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (vweosdriver)*

no i havent seen a explaination for the black either,my 98 vette burns totally clean pipes, and all our toyotas have always been so clean, i guess thats why i am suprised to see this " mack" affect on the tips?i tried some polish on it this morn, didnt even touch it,, im gonnaget more serious with some 0000 fine steel wool might do it?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_no i havent seen a explaination for the black either,my 98 vette burns totally clean pipes, and all our toyotas have always been so clean, i guess thats why i am suprised to see this " mack" affect on the tips?i tried some polish on it this morn, didnt even touch it,, im gonnaget more serious with some 0000 fine steel wool might do it?

Before you try the steel wool try a Mr. clean "Magic Eraser" http://mrclean.com/sites/en_US...shtml


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_...I'm gonna get more serious with some 0000 fine steel wool...

Doug:
NO NO NO...







Don't do that, because the finish on the Eos tailpipe is not bumper chrome (as you have on large trucks), it is probably polished aluminum or some similar finish like that, and you might ruin the finish.
Perhaps try using a clay bar, or a household cleaning spray like Fantastic, or something like that. But, be very, very careful if you use an abrasive - test it on the bottom of the tailpile (where you can't easily see it) first.
The owner manual may have some instructions about how to clean shiny surfaces - check in the last of the set of books that came with the car.
Michael


----------



## bobned (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a GTI that has the same black soot on the tal pipe extensions. I use a very fine steel wool which also polishes the stainlees steel pipe extensions besides removing the black soot. You could drill an 1/8 inc hole in the bottom of the extension so the it goes into the pipe so that the black soot drains out the bottom befor it reaches the end of the extesion and tarnishes the stainless. The extra fine steel wool last a long time


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (bobned)*

A quick question to those having the sooty tail pipe problem. 
Are any of you burning Ethanol blended fuels??
I see Wolfsburger asked this earlier, but no one replied.
The reason I ask is I have been reading up on Ethanol blends lately, because here in Canada, if we want to try running 94 octane fuel, it would appear the only 94 octane product available is Ethanol blended. 
Anyway, during my research I came accross a comment on one of the websites that stated "ethanol fuels are oxygenated and can increase the oxygen content in exhaust emissions, this can confuse the oxygen sensor on some vehicles and cause them to run rich". (i.e the on board computer thinks the engine is running lean because of the increased oxygen content, and adusts the fuel mixture causing the engine to run rich)
If the engine is running rich that could lead to additional residuals in the exhaust system.
If this is the case, I'm not sure if the control systems could be adjusted to compensate or not.
Just thought I'd throw this info out there as a possible explanation for sooty build up.







Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 1:15 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_here in Canada ... the only 94 octane product available is Ethanol blended. 

Kevin:
That's because Suncor (parent of Sunoco) owns and operates a huge ethanol facility near Sarnia, Ontario. Suncor cooked up a deal with the government to get a subsidy for every liter of ethanol they produce - so, if the stuff could be used to wash floors, they would be packaging and selling it for that purpose too.
Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just about all 2.0T's are subject to this. My moms Jetta, two of my friends GTI's, and most of the cars that have been here more than 60 days have the build up. Not sure why, but this IMO is a case of "they all do it."


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

And so far as I know, the only retailer of 94 octane in Canada is Sunoco. I don't recall Chevron in Vancouver selling the stuff (but I haven't looked in awhile). I don't see it anywhere else in Edmonton or Calgary.
I'm using 91 Premium from various retailers in Alberta and have black tips on the exhaust too. I don't believe they all use ethanol-blends but haven't looked into it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_ I don't see it anywhere else in Edmonton or Calgary.









The Husky/Mohawk chain sells 94 octane fuel in Alberta, but only in Calgary and Edmonton, assuming their website is up-to-date.
Use the link below to type in your city and identify stations that carry the product.
There are only a few in each city, so unless they are convenient to your daily commute, you may have to drive accross town for access.
http://www.myhusky.ca/locator/index.php







Kevin


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Its normal. My passat has black tips as well.. so did my old GLI. If its white.. then u got a problem.
JT


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

My GTI tips are always sooty


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

So I took the opportunity a week ago to drive 30 minutes out to the nearest Husky station w/ Premium 94, followed by a rare chance at some highway driving, followed by some city driving this week.
I can't say that I noticed a significant difference using 94. I found passing vehicles to be "about the same" and pulling away from a stop light "about the same". There may have some minor improvement but nothing that was noteworthy for me. The big test for me was any lag in acceleration in 1st gear, and while I think it was better I'd have to do a lot of testing to figure out how little better it is...which means it wasn't worth the trip to fill up the car.
I'll probably stick w/ 91 but might take the opportunity to try 94 when I happen to be passing by the right gas station.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Might be worth running a couple tanks through, just to be sure the computer modules have fully re-configured to the higher octane fuel. 
But I'm on side with you about having to drive out of your way to get this fuel, unless there was a considerable difference it's unlikely I'd go out of my way to find it. Apart from trying a couple tanks full to satisify my curiosty.
Kevin


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the world of the 2.0T. The tailpipes on my GTI are frickin black... and I clean them from time to time too.


----------



## smilinmike (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

I've been to many VW dealers in my area (Seattle and Tacoma) to check out EOS. It doesn't matter whether it's the 2.0t or the 3.2l - all EOS have the black crap on the tailpipes. All of them seem to have 100 miles or less on them, and have been demoed. I have demoed three EOS (two 2.0T and one 3.2).
Waiting for my EOS 3.2 Sports package Thunder Blue with Gray leather.


----------



## jetski750ss (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: black sooty tips on tail pipe (minnvw)*

My 2008 EOS has done the same thing with the tailpipes. First fix from the dealer was PCV (pressure control valve). The valve was not working properly and starting dumping oil into the exhaust system. It happened once again and the dealer replaced the oil/water seperator. Third time is a charm. I'm waiting for a phone call from the dealer.


----------



## matt_cliford (Aug 1, 2006)

My 2.0T does the same thing. Took it to the dealer and they said it was normal, just to clean it off. Too bad she's white! I have a couple buddies, one with and M3 and the other with a TT and they both say their cars do the same thing. Oh well, carry a cloth!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (matt_cliford)*

Most high output engines emit a lot of soot. All you can really do is keep up on it. Mr. Clean sponges work really well for me.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

I've been using a brake dust repellent on my tailpipes and it works like a charm.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (theothereos)*

Nice tip! I might try that.


----------

